# Visa or Not



## TigerFox (Aug 16, 2013)

I was just reading another post from someone from Texas who mentioned they just got their Visa and are heading to Mexico.

I thought all you needed was a passport if you are a US citizen. Am I mistaken?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TigerFox said:


> I was just reading another post from someone from Texas who mentioned they just got their Visa and are heading to Mexico.
> 
> I thought all you needed was a passport if you are a US citizen. Am I mistaken?


To enter Mexico as a tourist, all you need is your passport. If you intend to live here, then you need a residence visa, which you first apply for at your nearest Mexican Consulate in the States.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Some further detail: as a tourist you have 180 days (not quite 6 months). If you’re contemplating becoming a legal resident, you can use those 180 days to try out potential places to live in Mexico, and evaluate whether you really want to. Then you can go back and submit your application for a residence visa if you decide to make the move.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

TigerFox said:


> I was just reading another post from someone from Texas who mentioned they just got their Visa and are heading to Mexico.
> 
> I thought all you needed was a passport if you are a US citizen. Am I mistaken?


Could have been me. 

You can go to Juarez, TJ, and other border towns with nothing but the passport you will need to get back into the US. Heck, I think an American could live in Juarez the rest of his life with no papers. Go beyond this 25 mile "free trade zone", though, and, yes, you will be asked for papers when travelling, especially if you use the bus or an airline. Mexican highways seem to have a lot of government checkpoints at least in the northern part of the country. Others can speak to conditions further south. 

I have no idea what Mexican authorities do with people with no papers, but it would definitely be a hassle I would not want to experience. 

Not sure what the tourist visa costs, but I do remember it was cheap, less than $30.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Could have been me.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the tourist visa costs, but I do remember it was cheap, less than $30.


When I was traveling here without my work visa, the tourist visa was free. They gave it to you on the plane, fill it out, hand it over to customs, they stamp it, you are good for 180 days. If you lose it then thats a different story


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> When I was traveling here without my work visa, the tourist visa was free. They gave it to you on the plane, fill it out, hand it over to customs, they stamp it, you are good for 180 days. If you lose it then thats a different story


When you travel to Mexico by plane, the cost of the tourist card is included in your air fare.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> When you travel to Mexico by plane, the cost of the tourist card is included in your air fare.


AHHH. Learn something everyday!


----------

